# Episode of Oxford-set TV series 'Lewis'



## Eledhwen (Mar 22, 2009)

For Tolkien Trivia Collectors:

The episode of Lewis (Murder mystery series - 'Morse' spin-off), screened 22nd March 2009, was set around a fantasy author in Oxford. The episode contains Tolkien/CS Lewis trivia (true and imagined), and there is filming inside and outside the Eagle and Child.

"Lewis: it's back. Allegory of Love - 22nd March, 9pm, ITV1

Oxford University’s newest chronicler of fantastical tales is celebrating his latest book. Dorian Crane(Tom Mison) is reading his novel to an expectant audience, among whom is the unlikely figure of Robbie Lewis (Kevin Whately). He’s been brought along by his boss Jean Innocent (Rebecca Front), a friend of Dorian’s mother Ginny (Anastasia Hille).

Following in the literary footsteps of Tolkien and C.S. Lewis, Crane enthrals his audience, among whom is his “muse” and bride-to-be Alice Wishart with her doctor father Jem and war games-obsessed younger brother Hayden."


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll look forward to seeing that whenever it reaches Denmark, Eledhwen! I still miss Morse...*sniff* 

And I must say, I really like your new avatar.


----------

